# Leo Fong Seminar 5/19/07 in San Francisco



## LocknBlock (May 15, 2007)

*LEO T. FONG*
*FMA Seminar 
MAY 19, 2007

Eskabo Daan in cooperation with Professor LEO T. FONG and New College of California
pre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent : 


[FONT=arial, helvetica]The art of Wei Kune Do is Master Fong's martial arts style. It is a personal approach based on concepts and laws of science. It is based on physical, mental, emotional and spiritual principles. Wei Kune Do strives to be spontaneous, to develop perception and insight, to harmonize with your opponent's attack.[/FONT] 
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Master Fong studied Tae kwon Do with Chong Yuk Young earning a black belt. He then studied Choy Lay Fut with Master Low Bun. He went on to study Si Lum Kung Fu under Y.T. Wong. While studying Kung Fu, he became friendly with Jimmy Y. Lee. It was Jimmy Lee who introduced Master Fong to Bruce Lee. That meeting began a nine year friendship with Bruce Lee as the two compared notes and exchanged ideas about martial arts. Bruce Lee's fascination with boxing began with Master Fong's coaching him in its techniques and theory. Much of what was to become Jeet Kune Do evolved from their many exchanges.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]In 1964, Master Fong was transferred to Stockton, California where he met and trained with the Master Angel Cabales in the art of Escrima. This study was continued when he met Remy Presas in the Philippines in 1974.[/FONT]
LEO FONG Martial Arts Seminar !!

May 19 2007 @ New College of California --- 777 Valencia St. San Francisco, CA. 
From : 10:00 am to 5:00 pm 
Cost : $ 45 INFO: ( 415 ) 585-9646
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/eskabodaan/ or http://www.eskabodaan.org 



Special guest instructors: 
PG Steven Dowd ( Anis Balite )GM Lito Concepcion ( Kombatan ) 
GM Robert Castro ( Eskabo Daan & Kombatan )

We would like to celebrate the promotions of GM Robert Castro ( Eskabo Daan & Kombatan ) and GM Lito Concepcion ( Kombatan) to 9th Dan ( degree) by GGM Ernesto A. Presas. GGM Presas awarded a honorary 9th Dan to GM Emil Bautista ( Kajukenbo - NorCal HQ K.S.D.I. ) who was there at the Kombatan training camp as the 'guest of honor'. GM Robert Castro and Eskabo Daan were also honored to be inducted to thePhilipine Martial Arts Hall of Fame and Filipino Martial Arts Museum at :




10th IPMAF World Arnis Congress and Training Camp

Presas Beach Resort 
Hinigaran 
Negros Island 
Philippines 
April 23  May 7, 2007 
Master Alex France , Master Mike Guingona, Master Mike Bowers, Professor Michael Morell and PG Joseph Bautista, along with many other Masters and Grand Masters that were there at the festivities in the Philipines. So please come and join us in this special seminar event!! 

For info call - (415) 585-9646 Let's leave our egos at the door,come and share and learn!! _______________________

*


----------



## bluemtn (May 15, 2007)

I've been to two of them here in my area.  Very interesting, and would recommend going to at least check it out.


----------



## LocknBlock (May 21, 2007)

*Saturday in San Francisco was a beautiful sunny day & the Leo Fong seminar was great. Professor Fong started us out with boxing techniques for medium to close quarters pressure point punching,PG Steven Dowd followed with about an hour on Arnis Balite stick take- away and zoning in his system, then later GM Lito Concepcion showed us espada y daga from Kombatan and last was GM Robert Castro showing Eskabo Daan 'stick ju-jit-su' showing take-downs (dumog) , locks & disarms utilizing the stick to do the techniques. Seminar went from 10:15am with a 1 1/2 hr lunch break to about 4:30pm, straight training everyone had a good time. Special guest were GM Al Novak, GM Max Pallen ( Senkotiros)GM Emil Bautista( Nor Cal HQ K.S.D.I. ) , Master Ray Cordorba & Master Alex France (Kombatan), PG Professor Jim Hundon( Serrada) dropped by to say hello & to give support in the morning and Sigung Anthony Ramos of Wahiawa Kajukenbo. There were about 30 plus people in attendance.*
__________________


----------

